# Do bees like plums?



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Once bees find a good source of nectar they sometimes won't go looking other places. Some blossoms are preferable to others. Each spring I place my hives in cherry orchards. I once had an orchard grower call me up because the bees were busy working the dandelions on the floor of the orchard and not his cherry tree blossoms. Another time I placed some hives on an alfalfa farm and the bees spent most of their time working the wild mint blossoms along the irrigation canal. Bee just do their own thing most of the time.


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi
The first flowering tree my package found in April was an early plum and they loved it and got right to work. They were on an early cherry next. Later when a late plum,cherry and apple were all blooming they went for the apple and I saw mostly wild pollinators on the later blossoming plum and cherry. They DO like plum but I guess it's all timing and choice for them.


----------

